# Instalacja z livedvd 2011

## fanatico

Witam,czy z płyty livedvd 2011 da się zainstalować poprawnie system? Wiele lat używałem Debiana, ale postanowiłem się przesiąść na Gentoo. Widziałem kilka tematów na różnych forach ale co do instalacji z livedvd nie znalazłem żadnych konkretów. Przepraszam za laickie pytanie i z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi.

----------

## cabana

Tak z LiveCd można zainstalować Gentoo

----------

## Jacekalex

Gentoo równie łatwo postawić z LiveCD Gentoo, jak z LiveCD Ubuntu, lub innej dystrybucji.

Gentoo się instaluje w środowisku chroot, z działającego  systemu.

Wszystko masz w podręczniku:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

A tu masz lekturę na tydzień  :Wink: :

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=16056

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## fanatico

Juz jestem szczesliwym uzytkownikiem Gentoo.  :Very Happy:  Dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

